
Ask HN: What should a coder read to learn Product Management - em0ney
So, I have been running a development team for some time now.  My responsibilities have now shifted to more &quot;formal&quot; Product Management.<p>What am I meant to be doing differently with my time?  Which are the best books to read?
======
wpmoradi
I am also curious about this.

